#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Tips and Tricks >  >  Security tips for Android devices

## Adiza

Android devices are getting safer all the time, but comparing to the standards of Apples iOS it has to develop more regarding the security. Here are some of the tips you can use to protect your android devices from security threats.

* Install apps only from google play store** Check apps before installing - Some apps might have call or text features which is totally unwanted for that app, they are doubted.** Enable a screen lock** Install an anti-virus app** Update the software when asked - Because most of them are security updates* * Avoid connect to public wi-fi - Stick with cellular data or use VPN** Turn off connection you don't need** Enable Android device manager** Uninstall apps you never used** Set up two-step authentication for google account** Lock individual apps*


Share any other ideas to secure the android devices.

----------

